# Test cyle



## CultsT (Jun 18, 2016)

Starting my 2nd Test cycle on Wednesday, first cycle was a blow out as it just left me looking pretty much the same with only strength gains, and I didn't listen to many other peoples opinions as i've learnt I need to, I'll be running 300mg a week for 8 weeks, using a cycle support and a 2 week pct, if anyone could suggest any good cycle supports or things that I should HEAVILY consider, that would be great, also whether i'll need an estrogen blocker. cheers.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

300mg on low side but will work. 400-500mg is a good dose.

Look at an Aromatise Inhibitors and HCG for on cycle.

And most importantly, make sure your diet is sufficient to gain, or you won't grow.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Are you using Prop or E? 8 weeks for prop is fine, for E it is too short.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

as above, you need to get an AI and pct sorted before you start the cycle. You said you looked the same after your first cycle which is a huge indication of a few factors: a poor diet, your gear was bunk and or your training was s**t.


----------



## CultsT (Jun 18, 2016)

warsteiner said:


> Are you using Prop or E? 8 weeks for prop is fine, for E it is too short.


 Prop


----------



## CultsT (Jun 18, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> as above, you need to get an AI and pct sorted before you start the cycle. You said you looked the same after your first cycle which is a huge indication of a few factors: a poor diet, your gear was bunk and or your training was s**t.


 My diet was s**t, was not eating enough and my water intake was extremely low


----------



## CultsT (Jun 18, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> 300mg on low side but will work. 400-500mg is a good dose.
> 
> Look at an Aromatise Inhibitors and HCG for on cycle.
> 
> And most importantly, make sure your diet is sufficient to gain, or you won't grow.


 Can you recommend a decent AI and HCG?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

300mg prop pw is ok as this will work out to 100mg M/W/F. For an AI either adex or aromasin and Pregnyl is normally good for HCG. For both AI and HCG you should go for pharma grade rather than UG and the same with clomid/nolva for PCT.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

CultsT said:


> Can you recommend a decent AI and HCG?


 What Warsteiner suggested really.

Pharma when it comes to HCG, AI's, Clomid and Nolvadex.

I like Adex for Ai but might try Aromasin next time around.

Trial and error in most cases.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd cycle and have dropped to 250mg a week and gain fine. (Although I have mast in there too).

For a first cycle (which this sorta is) 300 is plenty


----------



## smash-uk (Jul 25, 2016)

Better will be give 50mg e2d. No 3 times a week. For what aromasin ? That is little cycle lol. Just hcg and clom enought for pct.


----------

